# 600w Remote balast with ventible hood Full light sytem?



## Tool46 (May 27, 2006)

Does anyone know where i can get a 600w HPS Full light system remote ballast with ventible.  The hydro store has one  but is like $460 for the full system i was hoping to get one a little cheaper


----------



## adam420 (May 27, 2006)

try ebay. I paid $350 for my 400 hps from a growstore but they have cheap lights on ebay.


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 15, 2006)

There a lots of places with good prices on lights, this guy is pretty cheap and doesn't mess around.

http://www.hydroponics.net/i/389601


----------



## mcdillioh (Jun 15, 2006)

www.htgsupply.com


----------

